# Hopper / Joeys vs. 722s



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

It seems to me that folks aren't complaining about the new Hopper /Joeys so I'm guessing there's really not many bugs on a new product like there normally are. I'd be switching from using 722s. What's the general thought on comparing the two? Is the Hopper better / more responsive? Are folks happy that came from using 722s? Just looking for some actual user thoughts before upgrading.


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

js0873 said:


> It seems to me that folks aren't complaining about the new Hopper /Joeys so I'm guessing there's really not many bugs on a new product like there normally are. I'd be switching from using 722s. What's the general thought on comparing the two? Is the Hopper better / more responsive? Are folks happy that came from using 722s? Just looking for some actual user thoughts before upgrading.


I've only had the hopper/joey setup for a few hours but my initial impressions are very positive. The program guide is unbelievably responsive relative to the program guide on the 722k it replaced, not to mention much more up to date visually. The options screen when setting up timers is more intuitive. Haven't really noticed any issues so far at all, although I haven't done much with the Joey's yet except a few minutes playing with them after the install. But so far I can't see any reason I'm going to miss my 722k, and the added features of the Hopper/Joey configuration are only going to enhance my viewing experience.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

To me, the Hopper is worlds more advanced than a 722; it makes a 722 seem old school. The interface is WAY nicer, and overall it's just WAY faster and more responsive.

That said, the 722's firmware is much more sorted out, so if you don't like to deal with new hardware issues (usually minor), might want to wait a little while.

I'm frankly surprised how well the Hopper/Joey is working, given I upgraded on the day it came out. I hope I'm not jinxing myself!


----------



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm torn about upgrading to the Hopper. I've had a 622/722 for several years. I distribute the signal from the downstairs satellite receiver to the upstairs TV's using a wireless video sender. The picture isn't the greatest (no HD, and some picture rolling), but I'm still able to pause/unpause from any TV in the house. Plus I'm looking at an upfront $100 and a higher monthly bill.

On the other hand, there seems to be nothing but praise for the Hopper, especially the PTAT. 

Bottom line....I'm looking for selling points to convince my wife it's a good idea. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Rsmith7226 (Mar 28, 2012)

How is the hopper compared to the 900 series boxes?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Rsmith, why do you ask? Realize you can't buy the 922 anymore. So it's kind of a moot point. In any case, hopper is better in every way (more tuners, more space, faster, less bugs, PTAT, expandable). But hopper is missing OTA at the moment, and sling is now external.

Screds, you have a couple of options. Like you I had a single 722 that I replaced with a single Hopper, so my bill went up $4. But I gained an additional tuner, better/faster interface, better remote, PTAT, and a lot more recording space. And the energy cost is $1/month less, so net cost is only $3. So it was worth it to me for the additional capabilities/features. Instead of an analog wireless video sender like you have, I upgraded to an HD one which sends a perfect HD picture digitally to my other TV over wireless N. It works beautifully. It's an Actiontec MyWirelessTV. I got mine used for around $60 (new ones are $200).

If you get a Joey, that's another $7 as you already know, but eliminates the video sender and gives you completely independent viewing on the second TV. And the initial equipment is zero, unlike the video sender. That would be nice to have but wasn't worth it in my case since my second TV is rarely used and I found a good sender cheap.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

I got the Sling Adapter for free...talk to them and you can get a really good deal on the upgrade.


----------



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

mdavej, Thanks for the tip! I'm looking up the HD video sender right now. We basically don't use our second TV that much either, so the Joey and all of the extra wiring really isn't necessary. 

How good is the HD picture on the second TV? Our Hopper would be on the first floor of the house, and the second TV is upstairs.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

scredsfan said:


> mdavej, Thanks for the tip! I'm looking up the HD video sender right now. We basically don't use our second TV that much either, so the Joey and all of the extra wiring really isn't necessary.
> 
> How good is the HD picture on the second TV? Our Hopper would be on the first floor of the house, and the second TV is upstairs.


Sounds like my setup: Hopper downstairs and TV2 in upstairs bedroom. I get about a 80% signal strength on the receiver 30-40' away and a perfect picture. Depends a lot on placement, like your old sender. There is a screen showing signal strength bars so you can optimize. If I move either box and the signal goes below 50% I start seeing lower resolution and artifacts.


----------



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Sounds like my setup: Hopper downstairs and TV2 in upstairs bedroom. I get about a 80% signal strength on the receiver 30-40' away and a perfect picture. Depends a lot on placement, like your old sender. There is a screen showing signal strength bars so you can optimize. If I move either box and the signal goes below 50% I start seeing lower resolution and artifacts.


I'm pumped! I picked up the ActionTec video sender from eBay for about $90, and the Hopper is being installed Saturday morning. woohooo!

Quick question: Does the ActionTec come with any HDMI cables?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

If you get the kit, it's supposed to come with a sender, receiver, HDMI cables, IR receiver/blaster, USB adapter (for firmware updates) and a remote (for setup). Make sure you get at least the sender and receiver. Mine was missing the remote, but it wasn't too be of a deal since I was able to get codes for my universal remote and posted them HERE.


----------

